# KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE at 0x000000000000000



## dbergsa (Dec 9, 2010)

Trying to write pdf for print from InDesign CS5 and Mac OSX 10.6.4, keeps quitting.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 31, 2010)

Have you repaired permissions yet? Do it now then restart your computer. Should fix it. If not, we can discuss more drastic action.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 31, 2010)

If you're trying to use the Adobe PDF printer that was installed with Creative Suite and/or Adobe Acrobat, then you're SOL -- the Adobe PDF printer is no longer compatible with Snow Leopard.

Try using Mac OS X's built-in PDF writer -- you can still write a raw postscript file, then distill it with Adobe Distiller.


----------

